# My birth story with graffic picx (pool birth)



## blondebabe

Ok, so all my life i have been asking ladies about THEIR birth stories and have been waiting for this moment to finally tell MINE 

I had been getting braxton hicks since 26 weeks and during my pregnancy they have been getting stronger and more painful. I was 9 days overdue and had my first sweep at 1pm on 26th May...

On 27th May at around 13:00pm i started getting regular braxton hicks coming and going every 20 mins...didnt think much of them because i had been so used to the pains. (By this point i was 9 days overdue) I went shopping and got some food for tea with my OH and thought nothing more of it. Got home bounced around on birthing ball whilst watching coronation street and eastenders and ate some chicken pie and chips.

At around 8pm i was getting a bit uncomfortable so i jumped in the bath with some scented candles and a pregnancy magazine..and thats when the first pain hit me..it was the sort of pain low under my bump that had me having to breathe through it...then another came 7 and a half mins later..i thought to myself "this is strange i dont like this very much i wish it would go away..or maybe i'm in labour??? naa proberly not i have a cervical sweep tomorrow and even then i'll proberly get induced"

I suddenly had the urge to poo so i jumped out the bath and opened my bowels (alot) and then hopped back into the bath where another contraction hit me. I had my OH's iphone with a contraction timer appt which i highly recommend!!! It was strange because i had been told that a "normal" labour starts at 20 min contractions but mine were hitting me hard to 7 mins, 6 mins, 5 mins and then 4 mins! They changed so quickly i lost track of time but tryed to stay home for as long as poss just incase we got in the car and they went to 20 mins apart. 

After only having 15 contractions i pleaded with OH to phone to hospital...the lady was really nice and managed hear me whilst i was having a contraction so she could assess how far i was....she heard me and said "ok yes come in" i relaxed a little after that and chucked my PJs on and got in the car. 

We got there in 14 mins (midnight) & during that time i had 4 contractions. They were pretty sore pains by this point but i tryed to stay brave. We turned up at recieption and thats when we realised we had forgotten my notes!!!! *shit* i was like "omg i m so sorry" i was nearly crying lol i thought they were gonna have a massive go at me but they were lovely. We phoned OH's parents and they brought our notes which was so kind of them because it was now 12:30am! The midwife examined me & i was 6cm yay 
The next thing out my mouth was "gas & air please" whilst they filled the pool up for me. As soon as i got in there it was lovely! i had a tank of gas & air on wheels so i could use it whilst i was in the pool. The pains were coming thick & fast about 2-3 mins apart. I was able to give the gas and air mouthpiece to OH between contractions so i could relax. Between contractions i started to shivver a bit and the midwife put some more hot water in which was lovely. He was amazing and helped me count and breathing and calm my breathing down. By this point it was about 3am and i was getting fed up of being in pain and this is when i started to lose my head a bit wimpering and saying "oh god i cant do this" (aparently thats when your about 8cm?) they didnt check to see how far i was but they said they could feel baby's head coming down. By this point the water was starting to get cool but i didnt realise and told them not to put too much hot in. There was a massive pain straight after one of my contractions and i grabbed the mouthpiece back and started hyperventilating on gas and air and blacked out!! when i came too the whole room was spinning and i felt really funny and my voice was very deep like a mans voice lol. Aparently my OH and midwife were actually talking to me to slow down my breathing but i couldnt here them it was ever so strange!!! Anyways at about 3:30am i started to push as for some reason the pains changed and i felt like i needed to push the pain away so i did...after 20 mins of pushing i SUDDENLY felt the head start to move down..i was like "omg i can feel the head coming" i calmed myself down as much as i could gave some really strong pushes. I could feel his head coming down as i pushed but then go back up slightly. I carryed on pushing and then suddenly i had a burning sensation in my vagina as i pushed it got worse and worse. (for a first time of me doing this, the feeling was so wierd!!) 
The midwife asked me if i wanted to deliver him myself and i said yes so they asked me to lie on my back and give a push. By this point i had forgotten about gas and air and i was quite ok without it. I pushed and his head poped out along with his hand (naughty boy) up against his face. As i waited for my next contraction i went to touch his head but was told not to because he might go into shock and suddenly inhale a load of water. 

With the final push he came out into my hands and i cuddled him. He cryed straight away and my OH cut the cord. The water was quite cold by this point but i didnt realise. The midwife took a sample of blood from the cord (because i am o rh negative) and handed baby to OH whilst i got out the birthing pool. My plan was to have an injection to pass my placenta but it came away fine by itself i was just told to cough a little and then she pulled it out. I was a wierd feeling as it was coming out i can only describe it as a soft dinner plate folded in half and then as it came out it flopped open lol.
They dimmed the lights and tryed to help me latch him on but he wouldnt so we just cuddled him and said we would try again later. The midwives left us alone for a good hour and a half which seemed to fly by !

Harry Matthew Born at 3:54am on Saturday 28th May 

Hope you enjoyed my story xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0124.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 536









IMG_0133.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 585









IMG_0136.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 497









IMG_0137.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 565


----------



## aliss

Aww, you must have been the most gorg. girl in labour I've seen! Glad you got your waterbirth and welcome to baby club :)


----------



## cherryglitter

I agree on the gorgeousness!


----------



## charli87

awww what what an amazing story and great pics, you look great for being in labour, i dont even look that good normally:dohh:

welcome to baby club:)


----------



## Zedfaca

Congratulations!!


----------



## blondebabe

Hehe thanks everyone i am only 20 lol xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## KiansMummy

congrats what a lovely story xx


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## sparky32

Congratultaions xx


----------



## Sushai

Awww, congratulations!!


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## sarah0108

aww congrats x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations! Fantastic birth story xxx


----------



## kerrie24

God how unfair that you look so lush when youve just had a baby!

Congratulations,it looks like it was a lovely birth,and what a cute baby:flower:


----------



## mummy2anangel

well done and congratulations :D lovely pictures too im soo excited for my turn now x


----------



## Pippin

My god how can you possible look so good during labour :dohh: I was a mess with my son. Lovely story congratulations.


----------



## Heidi

Lovely story well done and congrats!


----------



## booboomagoo

I am going to agree with everyone about how gorgeous you were during and after labour! This look like movie stills from a romantic comedy (other than the part where you're not flat on your back with your feet in stirrups, which is how all romantic comedy leading ladies deliver, apparently). Well done on the lovely birth and beautiful boy. :)


----------



## GlitterStar

This might be a weird question but is it soar when the placenta comes out? and does it hurt when you pee:( Im 20 also and this is my first no due till November! x


----------



## charlotte-xo

congratulations.

<3


----------



## blondebabe

GlitterStar said:


> This might be a weird question but is it soar when the placenta comes out? and does it hurt when you pee:( Im 20 also and this is my first no due till November! x

Hiya well i didnt need the injection for the placenta it jus came out reli easily ! and no it didnt hurt it just felt reli jelly like as it came out lol and in answer to ur other question... i had labia grazes so yes when i pee'd for a week it hurt ! but i just used a bottle of water to pour down as i pee'd

good luck for novemeber :D xx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations ha ha how does anyone look that good in labour :haha:


----------



## tiger

congrats!! i cant believe how amazing you look in labour and having just given birth !!


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done! :D I agree about the pics too- you look fantastic for someone in labour- you must suit it!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations, you do look lovely! I'm gonna look a right mess! X


----------



## Swift

Congrats :D


----------



## AzulRainbow

Congrats! You DO look great for being in labour. Myself I looked horrible haha. Your baby is beautiful!


----------



## Jaxvipe

:hugs: congrats!!


----------



## minkymoo

aliss said:


> Aww, you must have been the most gorg. girl in labour I've seen! Glad you got your waterbirth and welcome to baby club :)

^^ this!

i have never before seen a woman looking so sexy during labour!! congratulations! x


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations on a lovely birth and your gorgeous baby boy.


----------



## Cloe

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

You looked fantastic! I'm sure I'll look like death warmed up when my labour starts :haha: Congratulations! He is stunning x


----------



## blondebabe

wow just read this back after 6 months i can still remember nearly every detail ! xx


----------



## blondebabe

Reading this back after so many months seems so strange :p. xx


----------

